# Qu for Linda



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

Hi, thanks to your advice I've been on Caltrate Plus for almost a month take half tab at Breakfast and other half at lunch have had no D for a month still get some other symtoms like some bloating etc and while for the most part Im having 'normal' BM's still get the yellow stool or stool in pieces/ loose etc (sorry for being so graphic) basically I know my IBS D hasnt miraculously dissapeared Im just controlling it in the most part I believe to the Caltrate - question you say your ok as long as you take the Caltrate - how long after stopping does your D return? Id like to test and see what happens if I stop taking the Caltrate?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

It takes about 12 hours and I will again start to have diarrhea when I eat. The yellow stool is from the bile and maybe if you add one more half tablet this might help.Linda


----------

